# Canned Salmon



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I know that Tyler should be having some fish in his diet for the Omega 3's and remember reading about using canned Salmon. I found wild caught salmon in a can, without bones. But one problem is many of them seem to have quite a bit of salt 210mg. Is there any brand that has no salt or lower salt that's also wild? I thought I heard about one having 50mg...would that be okay? I gave him poached salmon that I got from a gourmet store here and he liked it but I don't know if it was fresh or farmed and I can't cook fish in my house because of my DS's allergy. Vapor from cooking has set off reactions in him so haven't cooked it in years.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

It's not a good idea to use canned salmon or tuna because of the high sodium count. Those little pouches are just as high in sodium.

How about just adding fish oil to his diet? I have used 3V Caps for years.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Sue: I have been using canned wild salmon or canned sardines about once a week for a couple of years with absolutely no ill effects. Since salt is included in my home cooked food recipe, I just cut the amount down, and everything balances out just fine. IMO, I prefer the food itself rather than the pill. I sometimes give an omega oil supplement - Health and Shine, but I'm a firm believer in the omega 3 foods.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Nikki's Mom said:


> Sue: I have been using canned wild salmon or canned sardines about once a week for a couple of years with absolutely no ill effects. Since salt is included in my home cooked food recipe, I just cut the amount down, and everything balances out just fine. IMO, I prefer the food itself rather than the pill. I sometimes give an omega oil supplement - Health and Shine, but I'm a firm believer in the omega 3 foods.


:goodpost:I'm a firm believer in using food over supplements whenever possible and practicable. 

I feed wild salmon all the time to everyone I love. It is so great for you. 

Sue- I'll be glad to cook the wild salmon for you at my apartment so you don't have to make it in yours!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Sue, try rinsing it if you are concerned about sodium.


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

I don't use canned salmon because of the salt or canned green beans. I get frozen wild salmon, thaw it and bake it in the oven.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Crown Prince salmon is wild caught with no salt added. I think I bought it once before, but don't remember how boneless it was:

Crown Prince Natural Alaskan Pink Salmon, No Salt Added, 7.5-Ounce Cans (Pack of 12): Amazon.com: Grocery & Gourmet Food


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Vital Choice has canned salmon that is skinless, boneless and no salt added. It comes in a 3 oz. and 6 oz. can.

Wild Red™ Skinless/Boneless 6.35 oz - No Salt Added - Wild Red™ Sockeye Salmon - Vital Choice


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

I know very little about home cooking for dogs, but what about adding an omega-3 fortified egg instead of the salmon in your situation? Then you don't have to worry about the sodium, allergies, etc. I'm pretty sure I read that omega-3 absorption through eggs is pretty much the same as it is through fish or fish oil.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

I buy bags of frozen fish in the market (they are flash frozen in individual pouches) which I will feed them from time to time.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

princessre said:


> Crown Prince salmon is wild caught with no salt added. I think I bought it once before, but don't remember how boneless it was:
> 
> Crown Prince Natural Alaskan Pink Salmon, No Salt Added, 7.5-Ounce Cans (Pack of 12): Amazon.com: Grocery & Gourmet Food


This is the one we use and Aolani loves it. It does have bones but you can easily pick them out before giving them to your pup.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

I tried cooking salmon for my girls but neither would touch it! Is there another food that I could substitute?


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

If I started cooking for Bogie, by DH would lock me up for sure! I barely cook for myself or anyone else. I am just no good at it!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> I know that Tyler should be having some fish in his diet for the Omega 3's and remember reading about using canned Salmon. I found wild caught salmon in a can, without bones. But one problem is many of them seem to have quite a bit of salt 210mg. Is there any brand that has no salt or lower salt that's also wild? I thought I heard about one having 50mg...would that be okay? I gave him poached salmon that I got from a gourmet store here and he liked it but I don't know if it was fresh or farmed and I can't cook fish in my house because of my DS's allergy. Vapor from cooking has set off reactions in him so haven't cooked it in years.



Sue, FYI, I found a type of Crown Prince Wild Salmon (canned) at Whole Foods today - no salt added.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi All - I'm so sorry I lost track of this thread. Thank you all so much. Sophia - you are too sweet to offer to cook salmon at your house because of my son's fish allergy. :wub: I did however find that canned wild salmon that Edith and Suzan mentioned. It was at Fairway up the corner from me but they had been out of it when I was there the last time. Got it and when I'm back in NYC I'll try it. Thanks so much. I did check with Fairway about their prepared food deli and they use farmed salmon so that was out. 
I think that eggs probaby would be another good source but tyler's not wild about them. I did give him a little taste of my deli salmon once and he liked it so we'll see. Thanks so much!!!


----------

